# Can a regular inkjet printer and regular inkjet ink, be used for heat transfer paper???



## runnergirlz (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, all!!!
We are new to this world so any info you can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Do we need a special printer and special ink to print on heat transfer paper? Most of our research is suggesting that any inkjet printer will do but we would appreciate your input. It just seems cheaper to print yourself so we just want to make sure we get the right equipment right off the bat.

Best place to buy transfer paper????

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can buy a regular epson printer that comes with pigment inks to get started. 

If you're looking at printer descriptions, just try to make sure the ink says it's "pigment" ink for better results using inkjet transfers.


----------



## runnergirlz (Dec 18, 2011)

Rodney,
Thanks so much for your reply.
After I posted, I did some more reading in the forums here...One could stay up for days just reading about everything you can think of!!!!!
I have to say, the information is fascinating and so beneficial, so thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge here.
I think I have found that the Epson 1100 (or WF1100) is the best printer to get...It looks like the Transfer Paper Shack is a good place for paper but am open to more suggestions for the paper places!!!!

Thanks and I can't wait to share a design soon!

Blessings,
RunnerGirlz


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You're welcome 



> It looks like the Transfer Paper Shack is a good place for paper but am open to more suggestions for the paper places


Also check out the vendors listed here: T-Shirt Forums Special Offers from T-Shirt Forums Preferred Vendors

A few of them have special offers for T-Shirt Forums members.



> Thanks and I can't wait to share a design soon!


We even have a new section of the forum for showing off some of your heat transfer work you've done: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-heat-press-print-job-examples/


----------

